# Error 633 while connecting to the internet via uSb modem



## sushan (Nov 29, 2008)

While connecting to the internet via USb modem ,i always see a msg which shows error 633 of the modem is already is in use or not correctly configured.Please suggest me to selltle down this aspects,this is worrying me.thanks


----------



## choudang (Dec 9, 2008)

can you brief it up little bit. what is your usb modem?


----------



## sushan (Dec 10, 2008)

it is Glink 0907 model,i am trying to connect it as modem for my desktop PC for internet connection and whenever i tries to conenct it shows an error 633:the modem(or other connectiong device) is out of order!!!!

please suggest me


----------



## choudang (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok sushan, I think it it D'link not Glink right.

Have you installed usb modem driver properly? it is reflecting in your modem list (control panel)? if so, click on properties, then diagnostics while plugin the modem the ... it should display few "PASS" stats.

You can also try with deleting all USB root hubs from device management and reboot the PC... usb's will be detected automatically... do a fresh install of modem driver and try.

do let me know.


----------

